
How the weather mapped to the music – sonification of the weather in Austin, TX - phyzome
http://weather.lownote.net/2018/06/08/how-the-weather-mapped-to-the-music/
======
phyzome
[via [https://www.metafilter.com/175442/Listen-to-the-rhythm-of-
th...](https://www.metafilter.com/175442/Listen-to-the-rhythm-of-the-falling-
rain)]

